# مقدمة في إدارة الصحة المھنیة والسلامة



## يا الغالي (2 يوليو 2011)

*   مقدمة في إدارة الصحة المھنیة والسلامة*









محاور الرئيسية:
=======================
اھمیة ادارة الصحة المھنیة والسلامة في الشركات
OHSAS 18000 
مراحل تطویر ادارة الصحة المھنیة والسلامة


تحميل الملف 



​


----------



## يا الغالي (2 يوليو 2011)

هذا ملف يشرح متطلبات OHSAS 18001
http://ipac.kacst.edu.sa/eDoc/1428/164972_1.pdf


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (2 يوليو 2011)

مشكور
أنت والأخ مرتضى


----------



## mosub (15 نوفمبر 2011)

لكم كل التقدير


----------



## sunrise86 (11 أبريل 2014)

thanks


----------

